# Press release for My BBQ Team



## ecto1 (Jun 9, 2011)

So we got a spice sponser and here is the press release they sent out today.  Thanks for looking.

http://www.texjoy.com/store/pg/63-Official-News.aspx


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice!!

 Congrats again...great work!!!!

  Craig


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats ECTO!  Thanks again for the advice, gonna put it to use this weekend.


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice score!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 9, 2011)

FANTASTIC!

Great Job Senior Garcia!!!

Todd


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool stuff


----------



## big twig (Jun 9, 2011)

That's great, CONGRATS!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome Ecto!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 9, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Thats awesome


X2


----------



## alelover (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats. That's killler. You're almost famous.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice,verry,nice


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great job buddy

Keep it up


----------



## boykjo (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats that's great and I hope ya'll do well at Nationals


----------



## deannc (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice article, congratulations!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Jun 9, 2011)

That's great. Congrats and good luck at the next one.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2011)

Very cool man


----------



## daveomak (Jun 10, 2011)

ECTO-----How cool is that.......... And you had concerns about pickin' up a sponsor?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

No stopping you now Ecto!

That's Great news !!!

Bear


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man I almost missed this post. Awesome E.J. and congrats!


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone I have been so busy making smokers and cooking for parties I have not had time to cook for myself.  Hopefully once I hit my budget for the remainder of the year I can slow down and enjoy a pork butt or two.  I figure I got to sell 15 UDS smokers this summer so I can cook 4 more comps this year and not be out of pocket.  Having a Spice sponsor helps and they gave me a check but still have lots of ground to make up.  gonna make it though have a few more inquires with some local business.  To tell you the truth it is as close to living the dream as I am ever going to get with a family so gotta give it a shot.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 10, 2011)

God Bless you Brother!  I am sure it will all go good for you. Keep up the hard work and it will pay off.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 11, 2011)

That's great.  Best of luck in all the comps.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 11, 2011)

That's Fantastic News ECTO1....Your living the BBQ Dream..Congrats. Good luck with your competitions this summer and keep us up to date on how it goes for you!!!


----------

